# Inaugural run of our new pit



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

We have outgrown our Tejas Smoker... 

While drinking with a few friends we came up with a design that could be shared, & thus was the beginning of a 3 month project. I did the trailer & they did the pit. It is still a work in progress and not finished as we are still debating the wood box & roof, however, we were in a hurry to take it for a test drive. It is a 4 door, 4'X8' pit, split lengthwise w/a closeable baffle in between the two chambers (to allow cold-smoking as needed).

Today was the first time out, we did 3 small pigs and 24 chickens on half the pit. Both came out excellent!!! My son was the test driver, all I had to do was tend the fire & make the sauce.


----------



## TheAnt (Jul 1, 2008)

Niiiice! Is that oak and mesquite I smell?


----------



## Gulfcoast13 (Mar 10, 2010)

Very, Very, Nice!!!


----------



## aggie71 (May 21, 2010)

*Niceeeeeeee*

Very nice. Who built the pit? I like it!!


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

Looks great!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Thats a badarsed pit WRR. Is that rebar propping the lid open? ******* ingenuity at it's finest! :cheers:


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Yes it is HP. We have to cut corners every now & then to afford the beer nowadays!!! I was thinking counterweighs t but my friends said it would "ruin the look"... Let me tell you, them doors are heavy, I only hope that that re-bar doesn't slip or there will be a broken wing for sure...


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

you could put a body, or two, in there... just sayin'


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

I would definitely chock the corners with a chunk of wood when open. That thing would be like a guillotine coming down.


----------

